# N-Ext help



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

Hello everyone. I have a few questions about the N-Ext products. I just bought RGS, Air8, D-Thatch, and Humic12. Pretty pumped about using these. Gonna pump all my grass full of RGS (Bermuda in 1, 2, 3; tall fescue in 4 on picture), and hit it with some Air8 as well. Gonna wait for the D-Thatch later in the month to hit the front. How well does this work on sandy clay soils?

I'm supposed to be getting these either today or tomorrow, but I will not be able to apply these until tomorrow anyway. Can I apply these during rain? We're supposed to be getting rain Tuesday and Wednesday.

One final question (I know, annoying), if I mix RGS and Air8 into the Ortho sprayer and add water to fill it up a little higher, would that be an issue? Sections 3 and 4 of my backyard are about 300 sq ft and 600 sq ft respectively and I want to do them one at a time to not over apply. I'll adjust my sprayer accordingly and don't really see an issue with it, but maybe in missing something. Thank you all in advance!

Located in Chesapeake, VA.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Mixing N-Ext products in a hose-end sprayer is kind of a crap shoot. In a backpack sprayer they work great. The Air-8 and RGS should play well together since they are both high pH products. Lower the pH of RGS or Humic12 and you'll see the humic acid start to precipitate out. Always do a jar test before mixing their products.

You can apply them in the rain but I always apply RGS as a foliar because the fulvic acid fraction of RGS can be absorbed through the leaf tissue because it stays in solution much better than the humic. I apply Humic12 as a foliar too just because I do it with RGS but Humic12 can it be done as a foliar or soil spray because it doesn't have much foliar activity. I have been using Humic12 and RGS at 3 oz/1000 sqft every 2 weeks.

RGS and Humic12 are great products to learn to spray with because if you over apply it won't hurt a thing. Adding water is a good idea and remember it doesn't matter how much water you add (within reason) all that matters is how much product went on the specific area of your lawn.


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

I think I'll do one product at a time until I get used to it. I don't have a whole lot of ground to cover anyway. I'll add water as well to loosen it up and give me a little more time on the lawn.


----------



## 1FASTSS (Jul 11, 2018)

Adding water just helps the hose end sprayer get the liquids out but its not necessary IMO. I have safely mixed RGS and Air 8 for the last 2 years safely without any issues for the most part. I will say if your going to spray Humic then I usually do that by itself because its does clog have a tendency to clog up the spray sprayer at times but nothing crazy!

I would get out some humic as well...I tend to spray this more than others...it helps my Celebration with the sandy soil here in FL to the point where its looking like dirt near the top now.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

On a Side Note... I feel like if I add the 18-0-1 in my 2 gallon sprayer (4500 sq ft coverage) I feel like I can get a good even coverage... I then schedule that around rain, I should be fine? I have no problem with the Bio Sim and the Hose End... Thoughts


----------



## SJ Lawn (May 7, 2018)

@mufugginmanny Check the square footage again in Sections 3 and 4.....


----------



## mufugginmanny (Jul 5, 2019)

I just got my products, ready to spray! I was looking at the labels and it said 1.0 gal= 8.9 lbs at 68° F (Humic12). I'm wondering, is there a minimum temperature at which these products need to be applied? 
@SJ Lawn the total square footage is actually bigger than what I have, I'm just doing landscaping around the areas so I'm not counting that where the grass is at. Section 3 has Bermuda and my wife told me she wants it to spread out so in the end that will be bigger, but I only seeded for less than 300 sq ft.


----------



## burnhagw (Oct 17, 2019)

mufugginmanny said:


> I just got my products, ready to spray! I was looking at the labels and it said 1.0 gal= 8.9 lbs at 68° F (Humic12). I'm wondering, is there a minimum temperature at which these products need to be applied?
> @SJ Lawn the total square footage is actually bigger than what I have, I'm just doing landscaping around the areas so I'm not counting that where the grass is at. Section 3 has Bermuda and my wife told me she wants it to spread out so in the end that will be bigger, but I only seeded for less than 300 sq ft.


As long as your ground isn't frozen, spray away!


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

If I am looking to spray the Bio-Stim package, would I be fine to combine Air-8, RGS, and MicroGreene in the sprayer? Based on comments above I would then leave the Humic to be sprayed by itself.

I would be using a backpack sprayer in the areas that border a neighbor's lawn (3,500) and an Ortho hose end sprayer in the backyard (8,400) because there is no need for a domination line with the fence.


----------



## elgrow (Mar 30, 2020)

Ri22o said:


> If I am looking to spray the Bio-Stim package, would I be fine to combine Air-8, RGS, and MicroGreene in the sprayer? Based on comments above I would then leave the Humic to be sprayed by itself.
> 
> I would be using a backpack sprayer in the areas that border a neighbor's lawn (3,500) and an Ortho hose end sprayer in the backyard (8,400) because there is no need for a domination line with the fence.


I believe you need to seperate out the 002 MicroGreene from the rest, but mixing Air-8 and RGS together is fine. Thats what I did in my lawn this past weekend with AIr8/RGS in the back and a second app of MicroGreene, and then Humic12/RGS and second app of MicroGreene in the front.

Everything I have read or seen has said the fertilizers need a seperate app from the Humic/Air8/RGS/Dethatch products, but maybe someone more knowledgeable can chime and say they have done it.


----------



## Ri22o (May 6, 2020)

elgrow said:


> Ri22o said:
> 
> 
> > If I am looking to spray the Bio-Stim package, would I be fine to combine Air-8, RGS, and MicroGreene in the sprayer? Based on comments above I would then leave the Humic to be sprayed by itself.
> ...


That makes sense. With this being my first application I will probably go heavy on trying to get the soil broken up.

I will probably throw down 6/6 of Air-8/D-Thatch and follow that with 3/3 of the Humic12/RGS and follow with 3 of MicroGreene.


----------

